# Samba , bbaaa, really strange problem, please help ...

## shtumpa

Howdy Gang,

Just did a rebuild of the system and SAMBA and nfs-utils are installed, but when

i right click on a folder and try and share folder a info boxs pop's up saying

"Sharing services are not installed ", ; You need to install at least either 

Samba or NFS in order to share your folders"

Ggrrr ...  They are both installed !!, and config files are updated ..

Also i have tried to edit the config and manually share folder but alas, it still

not work ..

Can someone please help me trouble shoot this problem ... ( i have tried 

removing and reinstalling both of them )

Also i use Gnome ...

Thanks In advance ...

----------

## RayDude

 *shtumpa wrote:*   

> Howdy Gang,
> 
> Just did a rebuild of the system and SAMBA and nfs-utils are installed, but when
> 
> i right click on a folder and try and share folder a info boxs pop's up saying
> ...

 

Lets see the output of:

```
/etc/init.d/nfs status
```

```
/etc/init.d/samba status
```

And the output of:

```
lsmod
```

and

```
emerge --info
```

Its a starting place...

Raydude

----------

## shtumpa

```
mark ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs status
```

 * status:  started

```
mark ~ # /etc/init.d/samba status
```

 * status:  started

```
mark ~ # lsmod
```

Module                  Size  Used by

isofs                  31040  0 

zlib_inflate           16768  1 isofs

sit                     9316  0 

tunnel4                 3848  1 sit

vmnet                  34996  3 

vmmon                 929132  0 

fuse                   37140  3 

snd_pcm_oss            37408  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14464  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            28416  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6784  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44112  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7180  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

vboxdrv                45696  0 

snd_intel8x0           28700  5 

snd_ac97_codec         90784  1 snd_intel8x0

nvidia               6211792  38 

ac97_bus                2944  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                66052  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19076  4 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42212  15 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8456  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ohci1394               28720  0 

ide_cd                 34336  0 

cdrom                  33696  1 ide_cd

ieee1394               76596  1 ohci1394

analog                 10912  0 

gameport               11784  1 analog

intel_agp              21780  1 

agpgart                26956  2 nvidia,intel_agp

sg                     21016  0 

```
mark ~ # emerge --info
```

Portage 2.1.3.16 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 29 Oct 2007 13:29:02 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -ftree-vectorize -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -ftree-vectorize -march=prescott -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo "

LANG="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi addbookmarks adplug aim alias alsa amavis amr amrnb amrwb animgif ao apm asf asm async autoipd automount autoreplace avahi avi background bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bittorrent blender-game bluetooth bonjour bookmarks branding buttons bzip2 cairo calendar cardbus cblas cdaudio cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli connectionstatus console contactnotes cracklib crypt css cups curl d daap dbm dbus dc1394 dga dhcp dia directfb disk-partition divx djvu dmi dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi eds emf emovix encode esd evolution exif extensions fam fame fasttrack fbcon ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran fpx ftp fuse gadu galago gdbm ggi gif glade glib glitz glut gnokii gnome gnome-print gnomecanvas gnutella gnutls gocr gphoto2 gpm graphviz groupwise gs gsl gsm gstreamer gtk gtkhtml guile hal hdri hfs highlight history howl-compat httpd ical iconv icq icu id3 id3tag ieee1394 ilbc image imagemagick imlib insecure-savers ipv6 irc irda isdnlog jack java javascript jbig jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility keyring ladspa latex lcms ldap libcaca libgcrypt libnotify libsamplerate lirc live lm_sensors logrotate lua lzo mad magic matroska mdnsresponder-compat meanwhile midi milter mjpeg mmap mmx mng mod modplug mono mp2 mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql nas ncurses nemesi netmeeting network network-cron networking nfs nls nntp nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ntp oav objc objc++ ocrad offensive ogg openal openexr openft opengl openmp oss pam pango pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl plotutils png portaudio postscript povray ppds pppd prediction pulseaudio pyste python qq qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar rdesktop readline real reflection regex rle rtc rtsp ruby samba sametime sasl scanner sdl sdl-image session shout sid silc skins slang slp smp sms sndfile snmp socks5 speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification statistics stream subtitles subversion svg svga swat sysfs syslog t1lib taglib tcl tcpd tesseract texteffect tga theora threads tiff timidity tk tordns translator truetype truetype-fonts tta twolame type1-fonts unicode upnp usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vidix vlm vorbis wavpack webdav webpresence wideband wifi win32codecs winpopup wma wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xchatdccserver xcomposite xine xml xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zephyr zeroconf zip zlib zrtp" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nvidia vesa vga nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## RayDude

That all looks copacetic.

So, next you have to check to see if your /etc/samba/smb.conf file and/or /etc/exports files have changed.

The smb.conf is complicated. I'm not an expert. I suspect that gnome tries to modify those files, but I don't know for sure.

Check /etc/exports first to make sure its legit.

Also check smb.conf and check google to make sure you have it set up correctly. The fact that it all used to work implies something changed when you did an etc-update or dispatch-conf.

It would also be helpful to do this:

```
/etc/init.d/nfs stop

/etc/init.d/nfs start
```

And

```
/etc/init.d/samba stop

/etc/init.d/samba start
```

And see if you get any error or warning messages in /var/log/messages (tail it).

Raydude

----------

## shtumpa

```
mark ~ # cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
```

I'm no expert on the .conf of samba, maybe someone could run there eye over it ?

I have had a poke around and could not see anything different when i did the etc-update ( compare )

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# For a step to step guide on installing, configuring and using samba,

# read the Samba-HOWTO-Collection. This may be obtained from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

#

# Many working examples of smb.conf files can be found in the

# Samba-Guide which is generated daily and can be downloaded from:

#  http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba-Guide.pdf

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash)

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors.

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

workgroup = WORKGROUP

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

netbios name = Gentooooo

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

server string = Samba Server %v

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

printcap name = cups

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

printing = cups

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

; log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

  guest account = pcguest

# Allow users to map to guest:

map to guest = bad user

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

security = user

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

encrypt passwords = yes

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

# You either need to setup a passwd program and passwd chat, or

# enable pam password change

;  pam password change = yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *Re*ype*new*UNIX*password* %n\n ;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's

# and gid's. idmap uid and idmap gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# winbind use default domain allows you to have winbind return usernames

# in the form user instead of DOMAIN+user for the domain listed in the

# workgroup parameter.

;  winbind use default domain = yes

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

# When using winbind, you may want to have samba create home directories

# on the fly for authenticated users. Ensure that /etc/pam.d/samba is

# using 'service=system-auth-winbind' in pam_stack modules, and then

# enable obedience of pam restrictions below:

;  obey pam restrictions = yes

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

;   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

;   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

#   domain master = yes

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

preferred master = yes

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

# domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or when adding

# users via the Windows NT Tools (ie User Manager for Domains).

# Scripts for file (passwd, smbpasswd) backend:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/sbin/userdel '%s'

; add user to group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -a '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/bin/gpasswd -d '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/sbin/usermod -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/sbin/groupadd %g && getent group '%g'|awk -F: '{print $3}'

; delete group script = /usr/sbin/groupdel '%g'

# Scripts for LDAP backend (assumes nss_ldap is in use on the domain controller.

# Needs IDEALX scripts, and configuration in smbldap_conf.pm.

# This assumes you've installed the IDEALX scripts into /usr/share/samba/scripts...

; add user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl '%u'

; delete user script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%u'

; add user to group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -m '%u' '%g'

; delete user from group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupmod.pl -x '%u' '%g'

; set primary group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-usermod.pl -g '%g' '%u'

; add group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupadd.pl '%g' && /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-groupshow.pl %g|awk '/^gidNumber:/ {print $2}'

; delete group script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-userdel.pl '%g'

# The add machine script is use by a samba server configured as a domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add machine script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Script for domain controller with LDAP backend for adding machines (You need

# the IDEALX scripts, and to configure the smbldap_conf.pm first):

; add machine script = /usr/share/samba/scripts/smbldap-useradd.pl -w -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false '%u'

# Domain groups:

# Domain groups are now configured by using the 'net groupmap' tool

# Samba Password Database configuration:

# Samba now has runtime-configurable password database backends.

# smbpasswd is for backwards compatibility only Default (not recommended),

# new installations should use tdbsam or ldap.

; passdb backend = smbpasswd

# TDB backend

; passdb backend = tdbsam

# LDAP with fallback to smbpasswd guest

# Enable SSL by using an ldaps url, or enable tls with 'ldap ssl' below.

; passdb backend = ldapsam:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# Use the samba2 LDAP schema:

; passdb backend = ldapsam_compat:ldaps://ldap.mydomain.com

# idmap uid account range:

# This is a range of unix user-id's that samba will map non-unix RIDs to,

# such as when using Winbind

; idmap uid = 10000-20000

; idmap gid = 10000-20000

# LDAP configuration for Domain Controlling:

# The account (dn) that samba uses to access the LDAP server

# This account needs to have write access to the LDAP tree

# You will need to give samba the password for this dn, by

# running 'smbpasswd -w mypassword'

; ldap admin dn = cn=root,dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap ssl = start_tls

# start_tls should run on 389, but samba defaults incorrectly to 636

; ldap port = 389

; ldap suffix = dc=mydomain,dc=com

; ldap server = ldap.mydomain.com

# Seperate suffixes are available for machines, users, groups, and idmap, if

# ldap suffix appears first, it is appended to the specific suffix.

# Example for a unix-ish directory layout:

; ldap machine suffix = ou=Hosts

; ldap user suffix = ou=People

; ldap group suffix = ou=Group

; ldap idmap suffix = ou=Idmap

# Example for AD-ish layout:

; ldap machine suffix = cn=Computers

; ldap user suffix = cn=Users

; ldap group suffix = cn=Groups

; ldap idmap suffix = cn=Idmap

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

name resolve order = wins host lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

dns proxy = no

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Czech), 861 (???), 932 (Japanese),

# 936 (Simplified Chin.), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# More detail about code page is in

# "http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/reference/oslocversion.mspx"

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

;   dos charset = 850

;   unix charset = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

comment = Home Directories

browseable = no

read only = no

# You can enable VFS recycle bin on a per share basis:

# Uncomment the next 2 lines (make sure you create a

# .recycle folder in the base of the share and ensure

# all users will have write access to it. See

# examples/VFS/recycle/REAME in the samba docs for details

;   vfs object = /usr/lib/samba/vfs/recycle.so

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

    guest ok = yes

# This script can be enabled to create profile directories on the fly

# You may want to turn off guest acces if you enable this, as it

# hasn't been thoroughly tested.

;root preexec = PROFILE=/var/lib/samba/profiles/%u; if [ ! -e $PROFILE ]; ;                then mkdir -pm700 $PROFILE; chown %u:%g $PROFILE;fi

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

comment = All Printers

path = /var/spool/samba/

# set to yes to allow user 'guest account' to print.

guest ok = yes

printable = yes

read only = no

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf

[print$]

path = /var/lib/samba/printers/

write list = @adm root

guest ok = yes

read only = no

[DOWNLOADS]

path = /root/Desktop/Downloads

guest ok = yes

read only = no

case sensitive = no

strict locking = no

msdfs proxy = no

```
mark ~ # /etc/init.d/samba restart 
```

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

```
mark ~ # /etc/init.d/nfs restart
```

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

----------

## RayDude

This has me pretty stumped. are hald and dbus running?

Do you have hal and dbus use options in /etc/make.conf?

There may be another option you need for gnome to support file sharing which has just been added or who's default has just changed.

Have you googled the exact error message you get from gnome to see what others have done when faced with the same error?

Lets keep bouncing ideas and see if we can get any more clues.

Raydude

----------

## shtumpa

it's working now, i had to do it manually in the config file, seems everybody across all distros are having

the gui problem , but samba it;s self is working fine.

Thanks for all your help  :Smile: 

```

mark ~ # smbclient -L localhost -U%

Domain=[GENTOO-BOX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.26a]

        Sharename       Type      Comment

        ---------       ----      -------

        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service (mark server (Samba, Gentoo))

        Downloads       Disk      Yippie Downloads

        Media-Five      Disk      Yippie Five

        Media-Four      Disk      Yippie Four

        Media-Three     Disk      Yippie Three

        Media-Two       Disk      Yippie Two

        Media-One       Disk      Yippie One

        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers

Domain=[GENTOO-BOX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba 3.0.26a]

        Server               Comment

        ---------            -------

        MARK                 mark server (Samba, Gentoo)

        Workgroup            Master

        ---------            -------

        GENTOO-BOX           MARK

```

----------

## RayDude

Please add [solved] to the thread title.

----------

